
Gödel's Second Incompleteness Theorem, Proof Sketch - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fvkbvWaRPk
======
seycombi
From same youtube

Impossible Programs (The Halting Problem)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGLQiHXHWNk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGLQiHXHWNk)

Math's Existential Crisis (Gödel's Incompleteness Theorems)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrKLy4VN-7k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrKLy4VN-7k)

Gödel's First Incompleteness Theorem, Proof Sketch
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svOTZEbj3ys](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svOTZEbj3ys)

Gödel's Second Incompleteness Theorem, Proof Sketch
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fvkbvWaRPk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fvkbvWaRPk)

